# Cassette tape stuck/2000 740i



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

I know this is probably a simple fix but I can't figure it out. I put in an old tape - Bill Cosby - I needed to hear some comedy -- went to eject it and its stuck -- won't come out. I know there is a release somewhere for stuck tapes but can't find this one. Any help?


----------



## jamesquake (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same problem ... any luck with fixing it?

Rick


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I had same problem. Had to replace the system.
Luckily, many people upgrade to the widescreen 16 x 9 Alpine system, so you can find good units for sale on eBay. I think that I got mine for $300-400. Then the install - $$.
The thing that sucked the most for me is that I NEVER use cassettes. I just can't stand having something broken. It was the same for the AWFUL, USELESS cup holders.
Pray that yours don't break. Very expensive install to fix an option that I never use.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*stuck cassett*

so I see that it is a somewhat common problem -- I have removed other tapes from household stereo units -- there is a release that lets the cassett lock spring back and eject the tape on those. I just don't know where to look on the BMW. I hope I don't have to take the dash loose to get to it but that might be the next step. Another thing I might try (and have done before on household boom boxes) is to grab the cassette with cutting pliers and break out the top of the cassette, exposing the lock mechanism and then allowing the tape (remains) to slide free. It's just that I like my Bill Cosby tape!!


----------



## ndz (Jan 8, 2008)

Use a small allen wrench to work the tape out. I had the same problem with my 2000 e38 AND 93 e32.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, that is worth a try. How do I go about using the allen wrench to work the tape out?


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

If you have to try this approach, I used a long thin knife blade. I carefully slid the blade under the actual cassette as far back as I could safely. Then I applied light force to the back of the cassette to lift up the mechanism level to the front, while pushing the eject button. Be careful. If your problem was like mine, you'll hit a point where the cassette will pop out. I was successful at putting another cassette in and it played fine. When I tried ejecting again, I had the same problem. You may want to eject, then never use the cassette again. I ended up replacing my whole unit.


----------

